# bear rifle



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

does anyone have any thoughts about using a 30-30 for bears? this is a preety good all around caliber out west but does it have enough for bears?


----------



## thongg (Jul 10, 2007)

plenty good for bears most shots over bait are less than 40 yards


----------



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

I have heard that a 12 ga slug is a great for taking down a bear...


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

shot one last year with a .410 ga slug. Wasn't a planned one tho but it died after running 40-50 yards


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

bear hunter that I went on a trip with one time said to use a 12ga slug in the head for a good kill..goes in but not out the punking


----------



## abovee96 (Dec 24, 2007)

Black Lake said:


> I have heard that a 12 ga slug is a great for taking down a bear...


Works like a charm. Don't shoot one in the head though, disqualifies it for scoring.


----------



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a hunting buddy letting me use his 450 marlin lever. Should do the trick!


----------



## rooster52 (Jul 19, 2005)

I am using a NEF Handi Rifle in 45-70 ,should do the trick!

A friend uses a 30-30 Winchester and has taken several bears in his lifetime of hunting.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

dsgt1 said:


> ...any thoughts about using a 30-30 for bears? ...


150 grain corelokts in my 30-30 did the trick on my first bear in '97


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

If a 30-30 was all I had I would not hesitate to use it. However, if I had something bigger, I would use it.

Lots of fat and hair, and bigger bones than deer.


----------



## walrus (Dec 3, 2007)

I have been in alot of camps seen a lot of bears down!15 of them were mine! anything from a 243 (14 year old girl) to a 458win mag. If you put the shot where it's suppose to go, bear down!!!! 30-30 great round if you can hit what your aiming at. IMO


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

walrus said:


> I have been in alot of camps seen a lot of bears down!15 of them were mine! anything from a 243 (14 year old girl) to a 458win mag. If you put the shot where it's suppose to go, bear down!!!! 30-30 great round if you can hit what your aiming at. IMO


I believe 2 years ago in PA a 'hunter' got mauled by the bear he had just shot 3 times with a .444 Marlin, including a 'finisher' from short range. This really drives home the point about shot placement. 

A 30-30 should be fine, I would go to a heavier bullet and stay away from super expanding designs that may fragment before penetrating far enough. Standard Remington Core-Lokt, Nosler Partition, or Sierra GameKing are good examples of what you want.


----------



## brohnson (Jul 21, 2008)

I've got a 7mm wsm and a .243, so my 7mm should do the job correct?


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

brohnson said:


> I've got a 7mm wsm and a .243, so my 7mm should do the job correct?


Both will work, along with the 'ol 30-30. Michigan black bears are not terribly hard to put down. You just have to hit 'em where it counts.


----------



## mudslinger (Jul 9, 2004)

i just bought the .300 win barrel for my pro hunter got a good deal and couldn't pass it up


----------



## walrus (Dec 3, 2007)

brohnson said:


> I've got a 7mm wsm and a .243, so my 7mm should do the job correct?


 :evilsmileIf not just make sure your not the slowest runner in camp! :gaga:


----------



## minnowkiller (Aug 8, 2006)

Use the 30-30!! Lever actions are made for fast reloading!! remington makes 150gr bullets that go 2200 fps or you can borrow my recipes if you want, I shoot a 180gr bullet over 2000 fps and at 100 yards I'm getting under 3" groups. I don't plan on shooting bears that far so I'm happy with that. And feed your cameraman buddy some bacon fat sandwiches and donuts for breakfast!!!


----------



## Old Shortstop (Jun 6, 2006)

After some discussions about grizzly charges with my guide on a sheep hunt in the Northwest Territories, I picked up a Marlin Guide Gun in .45-70. I loaded it up with some 400 grain Barnes Originals and took it on my Michigan bear hunt a couple of years ago. It was devastating on my bear. It only went about 20 yards. I really like this little rifle. It handles easy and packs a whallop!

Dave


----------



## brohnson (Jul 21, 2008)

Old Shortstop said:


> After some discussions about grizzly charges with my guide on a sheep hunt in the Northwest Territories, I picked up a Marlin Guide Gun in .45-70. I loaded it up with some 400 grain Barnes Originals and took it on my Michigan bear hunt a couple of years ago. It was devastating on my bear. It only went about 20 yards. I really like this little rifle. It handles easy and packs a whallop!
> 
> Dave


 
well i dont see why it wouldnt pack a whallop:yikes:, maybe use a cannon next time..........LOL


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I would opt for something with a little more "shock" to it than the 30-30 but as mentioned before the most important thing is shot placement. I have never been a big fan of the 30-30 for anything so I am biased.

Ganzer


----------

